# Taalpurisme in het Nederlands



## HKK

Goeiemiddag iedereen 

Onlangs vond ik een site van Nederlandse taalpuristen. Ze nemen élk leenwoord in het Nederlands op de korrel en op de site is dan ook een lange lijst te vinden met voorgestelde woorden als vervanging voor leenwoorden.

Aan de ene kant lijkt taalpurisme mij een reactionaire houding die getuigt van protectionisme, nostalgie en xenofobie. Je kan ook zeggen dat het een essentieel kenmerk van de Nederlandse taal is om open te staan voor innovaties. Ooit was men bang dat het Nederlands in Vlaanderen zou verdwijnen voor het Frans, en daarom werden Franse woorden in onze taal veroordeeld. Waardoor een paraplu een regenscherm werd, een douche een stortbad enzovoort. (Deze woorden zijn trouwens niet meer standaard)

Maar als je toevallig een tekst leest die heel weinig leenwoorden bevat, bijvoorbeeld een tekst over computers voor kinderen, dan valt toch iets op. Het lijkt of de afwezigheid van Engels (in dit geval) de tekst harmonieuzer en kalmer maakt. Op een of andere manier is er een esthetiek te vinden. 

Woorden die eerst belachelijk of gekunsteld lijken, zoals regenscherm, worden snel normaal als je ze veel ziet. Tenslotte zijn er al veel concepten die vroeger met een leenwoord werden benoemd, ondertussen vernederlandst. Zoals harde schijf, geheugen en scherm, om bij de computers te blijven. Maar ook bijvoorbeeld waterstof en driehoek zijn heel Nederlands: in de meeste Europese talen hebben ze de Latijnse namen hydrogenum en triangulum of 'vermoedertaalde' vormen ervan. 

Wat is jullie mening over het gevoelseffect van leenwoorden in een tekst? Engelse leenwoorden, maar bijvoorbeeld ook Latijnse, die een tekst zo obfuus, obscuur en confuus kunnen maken


----------



## Freston

Ja, mwa... 't Is niet te doen, dat ten eerste. Ik heb me ook wel eens afgezet tegen het zinloos veel gebruik van Engels in het Nederlands. Maar uit pure recalcitrantie zette ik woorden dan in het Duits of Frans. Poste d'electrique enzo.

Leg maar eens uit dat 'overnieuw' een niet bestaand woord is. Zelfs mijn spellingscontrole kent 'm inmiddels. 
En wat dacht je van 'dat klopt als een bus', welk een contaminatie is. De oorspronkelijke uitdrukkingen zijn niet meer bekend.

Maar ik weet het niet. Is het een kwestie van...
1) Een hoop geschreeuw maar weinig wol, sprak de dwaas, en schoor zijn varkens.
Of
2) Alle beetjes helpen, sprak de schipper, en hij gooide zijn wijf overboord.


----------



## Joannes

Wat betreft anderstalige invloeden is het volgens mij geen slechte zaak om een paar taalpuristen in je taalgemeenschap te hebben rondlopen. Als ze met goede ideeën komen, kunnen mensen ze overnemen en over het algemeen blijven ze marginaal genoeg om ze verder te negeren. Je zal niet snel iemand tegenkomen die je tracht te verbeteren als je een leenwoord gebruikt -- of het dan om *shoppen* gaat, dan wel om *kamer* of *keuken*, wat ook leenwoorden zijn naargelang waar je de grens trekt (voor die eerste geeft de BTL trouwens wel een alternatief, voor de tweede niet ).

Helaas kom je 'intern taalpurisme' wel al eens tegen. Sommige mensen hebben de onhebbelijke gewoonte bepaalde taalvormen af te keuren met als enige argument "dat het fout is". Zij lijken niet te beseffen dat het enige wat de 'juiste' vormen ooit 'juist' heeft gemaakt hun _gebruik_ is (was). Hoe kun je nu beweren van een woord dat het onbestaand is als mensen het gebruiken en daarmee iets kunnen communiceren?

Natuurlijk moet je rekening houden met de geïntendeerde taalvariant en zijn veel regionale vormen niet te gebruiken in de Standaardtaal en in die zin 'fout' als ze wel zo gebruikt worden. Ik heb van *overnieuw* nog nooit gehoord dus in de Belgische standaard hoort het niet thuis, maar waarom zouden constructies zoals in *hij is groter als {ik / mij}* in plaats van *dan ik* bij vergelijkingen, die ondertussen wijdverspreid zijn, niet tot de (Belgische) Standaardtaal mogen behoren?

Met uitdrukkingen heb ik het altijd al moeilijk gehad. De Nederlandse taal geeft je de vrijheid dingen uit te drukken zoals je dat wil. Natuurlijk bestaan er vaste idiomen maar opnieuw worden die bepaald door hun gebruik. Meer nog dan aan zogenaamde 'spreekwoorden' die in de praktijk nooit worden gebruikt heb ik een hekel aan mensen die denken dat je te verbeteren bent als je hetzelfde als zo’n spreekwoord wil uitdrukken en je doet dat in hun ogen 'fout'. Spreekwoordenboeken en hun lezers beperken de vrijheid die de taal ons schenkt.



HKK said:


> obfuus


Wat betekent dat?



Freston said:


> recalcitrantie


Wat betekent dat?



Freston said:


> Poste d'electrique


Wat betekent dat?


----------



## HKK

Joannes en Freston, bedankt om te reageren. Ik was al bang dat mijn topic zonder antwoord zou blijven, iets waar we toch geen van allen happig op zijn denk ik  Maar behalve gewoon te antwoorden, zeggen jullie ook interessante dingen, wat nog beter is!

Freston, ik begrijp wat je bedoelt. Toch wat betreft de eerste paar zinnen, want de spreekwoorden zeggen mij dan weer niet veel 

Joannes, over obfuus: ik weet niet of het een Nederlands woord is, Van Dale online kent het in elk geval niet. Maar het was samen met de andere twee Latijnse woorden bedoeld om mijn punt te onderstrepen: Latijn is niet goed voor de duidelijkheid van een tekst 

En over de "corrigeerders", die je op taalfouten wijzen. Wel, het is belangrijk te zien wat je doel is bij taalgebruik. Als je geen afstand wil scheppen met iemand die je tegenkomt, is het het best om een losse taal te gebruiken en dingen als "groter als mij" zijn dan eerder goed dan slecht. Maar als je wil tonen dat je verstand hebt is het beter om nauwkeurig te zijn. Het is niet alleen een zaak van volgzaamheid en trouw-aan-de-norm om taalregels te volgen: "_mooi_ Nederlands spreken" heet mooi omdat het _mooi _klinkt voor onze oren

Iedereen trekt de grens tussen "handzaam" en "mooi" op een andere plaats. Vanuit dat oogpunt begrijp ik mensen die "juist!" of "fout!" roepen. Eigenlijk bedoelen ze: "Wat mij betreft zijn uw woorden ongepast in deze situatie", maar verliezen ze de context uit het oog. En in taal is de context heilig


----------



## Joannes

HKK said:


> Maar als je wil tonen dat je verstand hebt is het beter om nauwkeurig te zijn.


 
Volgzaamheid aan regeltjes die gezien het taal_gebruik_ achterhaald zijn, is in mijn ogen eerder een vorm van autisme dan van verstand (waarmee ik niet gezegd wil hebben dat autistische mensen niet verstandig zijn). Nauwkeurig zijn is prima, maar onzinnig wanneer die 'nauwkeurigheid' achterhaald is.



HKK said:


> Het is niet alleen een zaak van volgzaamheid en trouw-aan-de-norm om taalregels te volgen: "_mooi_ Nederlands spreken" heet mooi omdat het _mooi _klinkt voor onze oren


 
Inherent is er niets mooiers aan Algemeen Nederlands dan aan gelijk welke andere taalvariant.



HKK said:


> En in taal is de context heilig


Amen.


----------



## HKK

Joannes said:


> Volgzaamheid aan regeltjes die gezien het taal_gebruik_ achterhaald zijn, is in mijn ogen eerder een vorm van autisme dan van verstand (waarmee ik niet gezegd wil hebben dat autistische mensen niet verstandig zijn). Nauwkeurig zijn is prima, maar onzinnig wanneer die 'nauwkeurigheid' achterhaald is.


Ik ben volledig akkoord dat het onzinnig is om je taalwensen op te leggen aan iemand anders. Om in de religieuze sfeer te blijven: laat er geen dwang zijn in de taal Maar je kunt toch niet ontkennen dat het wijzer (en dus efficiënter taalgebruik!) is om bijvoorbeeld een groep mensen toe te spreken in foutloos Nederlands. Persoonlijk zou ik *in die context* ontevreden zijn als ik toegesproken werd in tussentaal. Is dat ook een autistische reflex?



Joannes said:


> Inherent is er niets mooiers aan Algemeen Nederlands dan aan gelijk welke andere taalvariant.


Niet inherent, wel in zekere situaties.


----------



## Lopes

Joannes said:


> Volgzaamheid aan regeltjes die gezien het taal_gebruik_ achterhaald zijn, is in mijn ogen eerder een vorm van autisme dan van verstand (waarmee ik niet gezegd wil hebben dat autistische mensen niet verstandig zijn). Nauwkeurig zijn is prima, maar onzinnig wanneer die 'nauwkeurigheid' achterhaald is.



Maar wanneer is een regel dan achterhaald? Je noemde al *groter dan/als ik/mij*, maar die regel is volgens mij echt nog niet achterhaald (in Nederland in elk geval niet).


----------



## HKK

Dat vind ik ook. Je kan een regel moeilijk achterhaald noemen als nog veel mensen hem belangrijk vinden. Dat is kwetsend. Alsof een groep mensen het ineens passend vind om te boeren (excusez le mot) in gezelschap. Moeten de anderen dan maar accepteren dat beleefdheid verdwenen is?

Op dat vlak vind ik het Wikipedia-artikel over het woordgeslacht in het Nederlands een voorbeeld. Het stelt dat er geen drie geslachten zijn in het Nederlands, en dat het systeem met mannelijk/vrouwelijk/onzijdig onnatuurlijk is. Misschien is dat in Nederland zo, maar als er mensen in Vlaanderen deze regel wél volgen, is hun Nederlands dan minder echt? Hun taalgebruik wordt dan gewoon in het archief gestoken.
Excuseer mij voor deze bittere klacht. Artikel


----------



## Joannes

HKK said:


> Maar je kunt toch niet ontkennen dat het wijzer (en dus efficiënter taalgebruik!) is om bijvoorbeeld een groep mensen toe te spreken in foutloos Nederlands.


 
Nee, dat kan niet ontkend worden - mede ook door de autoriteit die aan 'corrigeerders' gegeven wordt, overigens.

Maar ik heb problemen met de grens van 'foutloos'. Volgens mij moeten wijdverspreide constructies opgenomen worden in de standaardtaal, zeker als die wijder verspreid zijn dan de standaardtalige constructies zélf. Waarom strak vasthouden aan dingen die soms enkel in leven worden gehouden door taalpuristen (en - toegegeven - dat lukt ze aardig, gezien hun autoriteit), maar niet meer gangbaar zijn in een groot deel van ons taalgebied in plaats van simpelweg meerdere mogelijke constructies toe te laten? Zulke bekrompenheid beperkt talige variatie en ontwikkelingen en geeft (nog meer) aanleiding tot een verschijnsel dat thuishoort in de Toptien van Idiootste Fenomenen ter Wereld: de hypercorrectie. Hoorde ik onlangs Annelies Van Herck op het laatavondjournaal niet zeggen dat er in juli bijna evenveel bosbranden waren _dan_ in 2006?



HKK said:


> Persoonlijk zou ik *in die context* ontevreden zijn als ik toegesproken werd in tussentaal. Is dat ook een autistische reflex?


 
Ik doelde niet op tussentaal (toch niet zoals ik het opvat, want het is een erg variabel begrip natuurlijk). Ik ben het ermee eens dat tussentaal geen Standaardnederlands is en dat er situaties zijn waarin dat tweede hoort en het eerste ongepast is, en daarom tussentalige kenmerken vermeden moeten worden. Maar toch vind ik dat Standaardnederlands en haar sprekers toleranter zouden moeten zijn ten aanzien van bepaalde wijdverspreide taalvormen (die nu allicht inderdaad tot 'tussentaal' worden gerekend). Ook al zijn die enkel in België wijdverspreid! (We hebben niet voor niets een eigen Belgische standaardtaal.) Tussentaal wordt ondertussen door veel (en elke dag meer) mensen en in veel (en elke dag meer) situaties gesproken én aanvaard door Vlamingen. Deel van de aanleiding is zeker dat ze te weinig de kans krijgen 'iets van zichzelf' in de standaardtaal te leggen.



HKK said:


> Niet inherent, wel in zekere situaties.


 
Maar dat wil toch niet zeggen _mooier_? Gepaster, akkoord. Maar dat is iets anders. Mijn moeder (opgegroeid in West-Vlaanderen) zei eens dat ze Antwerps niet mooi vond. Ik zei haar dat dit meer met voeling en context te maken had dan met een objectieve observatie, maar ze hield vol en zei dat ze dacht dat het lag aan de scherpe korte /a/ en de 'platte' lange /a:/. Enige tijd later liet ik haar een extractje Zweeds horen; en ze vond dat de taal heel mooi klonk...



Lopes said:


> Maar wanneer is een regel dan achterhaald? Je noemde al *groter dan/als ik/mij*, maar die regel is volgens mij echt nog niet achterhaald (in Nederland in elk geval niet).


 
Ik ken de verspreiding niet precies, maar ik ben er zeker van dat in Nederland ook soms *als* en/of *mij* gezegd wordt in die constructie. In bijna heel Vlaanderen wordt dit gezegd, dus waarom is het geen Belgisch Standaarnederlands? Enkel en alleen omdat het gemarkeerd is als 'fout'. Het is zo'n klassieker geworden dat soms zelfs mensen die het duidelijk zelf niet onder de knie hebben toch de behoefte voelen anderen te verbeteren wanneer die *als mij* zeggen. "Eej, 't is wel *als ik* hé, joenge. Klapt is beschaofd."  Dan zeg ik dat de regel 'enkel *dan ik*, niet *als* en niet *mij*' achterhaald is. Ik zeg niet dat *dan ik* achterhaald is! Maar de constructies kunnen toch gerust naast elkaar bestaan?

Ik heb geprobeerd voorbeelden te bedenken van taalvormen die geen (Belgisch) Standaardnederlands zijn, maar die in België zodanig frequenter zijn dan hun standaardtalige tegenhangers, dat het belachelijk is (nee, ... ik het belachelijk vind) dat ze niet (ook) in de Belgische standaardtaal worden toegelaten. Even gemarkeerd als *dan ik* versus *als mij* is het gebruik van *noemen* in de betekenis 'heten'. Maar opnieuw is dit gebruik over heel Vlaanderen verspreid. Een spreekwoord als *te kust en te keur*, wat Standaardnederlands is, zegt (zei) me niets (het betekent 'à volonté' ) maar spreekwoorden als - toegegeven beide Franse leenvertalingen - *de neus aan het venster steken* 'zich (beginnen te) manifesteren' of *te nemen of te laten* 'kiezen of delen', die ik geregeld hoor, zijn strikt genomen fout. In het Standaardnederlands is alleen *in* correct, maar in België *zit de vork* vaak *aan de steel*. Wat doet het ertoe? Waarom kunnen ze niet beide correct zijn? Persoonlijk zie ik geen graten in (Nederlanders horen misschien liever dat ik geen _been_ _vind_ in) contaminaties als *in de prijs inbegrepen* en Frestons *dat klopt als een bus* als mensen ze nu eenmaal (eerder) zo zeggen. En dan zijn er nog de vele woorden die in Vlaanderen dagelijks gebruikt worden maar blijkbaar niet tot het Belgische Standaardnederlands mogen behoren: *nonkel* 'oom'; *schuif* 'la(de)'; *borstel* 'bezem'; *bobijn* 'spoel'; *hesp* 'ham'. Ik heb _echtig en techtig_ nog nooit een Vlaming het tweede horen zeggen, als hij het eerste bedoelde, zonder daarna in de lach te schieten. 

PS: _Amai,_ dat was een lang bericht. Ik zal me volgende keer inhouden.


----------



## Tetabiakti

HKK said:


> Wat is jullie mening over het gevoelseffect van leenwoorden in een tekst? Engelse leenwoorden, maar bijvoorbeeld ook Latijnse, die een tekst zo obfuus, obscuur en confuus kunnen maken


 
Hallo HKK,

Ik heb daar op zich weinig moeite mee zolang het gebruik van leenwoorden maar niet wordt overdreven. Bovendien zijn vrijwel alle talen (dus ook het Nederlands) in de loop van hun geschiedenis blootgesteld aan 'vreemde' invloeden - sla er maar eens eens een etymologisch woordenboek op na! Talen 'leven' als het ware en veranderen voortdurend, net als de cultuur waar ze deel van uitmaken. Samenlevingen veranderen ook en de komst van nieuwe migranten heeft vaak een directe invloed op het taalgebruik, of we dit nu betreuren of niet. 

Dit geldt voor het Nederlands en zéker voor het Engels, een bij uitstek kosmopolitische taal die is ontstaan uit een mengeling van invloeden. Als gevolg van historische factoren zoals migratie en veroveringen is het Engels altijd heel dynamisch gebleven en er bestaan zoals bekend heel veel verschillende vormen van. Jaarlijks komen er talloze neologismen en leenwoorden bij. 

De Bond tegen Leenwoorden - niet lachen hoor, maar dat doet me een beetje denken aan de Bond tegen het Vloeken! Die mensen moeten toch een rolberoerte krijgen bij het openslaan van zo'n etymologisch woordenboek? Ze hebben het op hun website onder meer over 'taalzuivering' en voor dat soort kretologie ben ik helaas tamelijk allergisch. Wat kan mij het nou schelen of het woord 'slagroom' ooit als germanisme onze taal binnengeslopen is? Zelfs de aan het Latijn ontleende namen van de maand moeten eraan geloven, na al die eeuwen trouwe dienst. Ook het woord 'bibliotheek' mag niet meer gebruikt worden, dat wordt 'boekerij'. En Oernederlands, wat is dat? Brrrrrrrrrr... eerlijk gezegd vind ik het een wat vreemd en muf aandoend clubje, niet geheel van deze wereld. In spreektaal uitgedrukt, ik heb er weinig mee. 

Extreem-rechtse mensen zullen ongetwijfeld van dat gedachtengoed smullen, want ook die klampen zich graag vast aan een mythisch Oer-utopia dat nooit bestaan heeft. Het zijn _Ewiggestrigen_, zoals de Duitsers zo mooi zeggen: altijd achterom kijkend, nooit op de toekomst gericht, en vooral erg bang voor alles wat zogenaamd 'vreemd' of niet 'zuiver' is. Daar heb ik zo mijn bedenkingen bij, en ik vind het bovendien nogal dwangmatig overkomen - een soort taalkundige smetvrees, zullen we maar zeggen. 

Bovendien hebben ze het bij de bond blijkbaar niet zo op het _Genootschap Onze Taal_, terwijl men daar juist blijk geeft van een frisse en eigentijdse kijk op taalgerelateerde zaken. 

Taalpurisme heb ik altijd onzin gevonden, een beetje quichottesk zelfs, maar dat betekent niet dat ik het klakkeloze gebruik van leenwoorden dus altijd zomaar toejuich. Soms is het gewoon dikdoenerij en meer niet. Bovendien beheersen heel veel Nederlanders het Engels lang niet zo goed als ze zelf denken, wat soms tot behoorlijk lachwekkende situaties kan leiden. 

Dit boekje is echt een aanrader:

Maarten H. Rijkens
I Always Get My Sin - Het bizarre Engels van Nederlanders
Den Haag: Uitg. Bzztôh, 2006

Als je de voorbeelden leest geloof je soms je ogen niet, ze lijken soms haast te absurd of te grappig om waar te zijn. Wat zou je zeggen van dit juweeltje: _May I thank your cock for the lovely dinner? _

Was het maar echt om te lachen. Dit oprukkende pseudo-Engels vind ik veel gevaarlijker dan het gebruik van leenwoorden, want 'Dunglish' leidt pas écht tot taalverloedering - evenals sms-taal trouwens.

Mijn prioriteit ligt dus duidelijk ergens anders dan bij het principieel bestrijden van leenwoorden. Het lijkt me bijvoorbeeld veel zinniger dat jongeren weer duidelijk en helder Nederlands leren schrijven, want hun taalgebruik is vaak meer dan droevig. Verzorgd taalgebruik, hmmm wat is dat ook alweer? Zelfs PABO-studenten moeten tegenwoordig op cursus om hun Nederlands bij te spijkeren! Maar ook ouderen ontspringen de dans niet. Universitair geschoolde beleidsmedewerkers worden door hun bazen steeds vaker gestimuleerd om een cursus schrijfvaardigheid te gaan volgen. Hun taaie, met jargon doorspekte proza is voor buitenstaanders vaak totaal onbegrijpelijk en de secretaresses kunnen het vele correctiewerk niet meer aan. Ik ken mensen die zijn afgestudeerd op het onderwerp 'benchmarken' (jawel!) in de gezondheidszorg, maar die nooit een Engels boek lezen omdat ze dat _te moeilijk_ vinden... daar staan namelijk te veel alledaagse woorden in die ze niet kennen. Maar oh jongens, wat zijn wij Nederlanders toch goed in Engels!

En nu we dan toch bezig zijn... wat mij betreft mag de meeste recente spellingshervorming ook linea recta de prulle(n)bak in, ik word volgend jaar vijftig en heb geen zin meer om me elke paar jaar als een soort _expat_ te moeten blijven bijscholen in mijn eigen taal. Bij het woord 'pannenkoek' (nieuwe spelling) zie ik een Spaanse tortilla-pan voor me, die bestaat namelijk écht uit twee delen. Je zou er dus eventueel ook panne*n*koeken in kunnen bakken...

Voor buitenlanders is die onzin toch helemaal niet meer te volgen??? Hebben die mensen van de Taalunie niets beters te doen? De Engelstalige wereld kent nauwelijks spellingshervormingen, misschien dat ik het Engels daarom wel zo'n prettige taal vind. De spellingsregels die ik ooit op school leerde gelden nog steeds, en dat is eerlijk gezegd best plezierig.  

Sorry voor deze moppertirade, maar dit moest me even van het hart. ;-)


----------



## Tetabiakti

Joannes said:


> Wat betekent dat?
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> recalcitrantie


 
Recalcitrant gedrag, dwarsliggen, niet meewerken.


----------



## HKK

Hoi Tetiabakti, bedankt om de topic te verrijken met je standpunten  Hoewel Joannes nog een interessant antwoord gaf, had ik het gevoel dat ik alles wat me op de maag lag al gezegd had 

Je punt (jawel, punt) over de onfrisheid van de taalzuiveraars en hun mentale connectie met extreem-rechts, bekrompenheid enzovoort is precies mijn gevoel tegenover dat soort dingen. Het is gemakkelijk de link te leggen met racisme. Maar tegelijk hebben conservatieve talen als literair Arabisch en IJslands hun eigen soort magie. De fout van racisme is dat je mensen niet ziet als mensen maar als vertegenwoordigers van een groep. Maar ik weet niet of IJslanders ook de link zouden zien tussen mensracisme en "woordracisme".

En of smstaal een verarming is? Wel, we spreken natuurlijk een taal die gekenmerkt wordt door erosie. En dus is de spelling van een woord vaak "achter" op fonetische kenmerken. Als Nederlandse jeugd woorden met een f met een v spelt en omgekeerd, dan is dat een barometer van de uitspraak van die letters. In sms spellen we (hier in Leuven):
'als' als 'as'
'maar' als 'ma'
'een' als 'ne'/'een'/'e' naargelang het woordgeslacht
... door dit soort fouten komt taalinnovatie in het daglicht.


----------



## Freston

Oh ja! Ik zou nog reageren op jullie vele vragen. Een verzuim dat ik zal rechtzetten ;-)
Joannes vroeg: Recalcitrantie = Tegendraadsheid.
Joannes vroeg: Poste d'electrique = Elektronische post, e-mail
HKK vroeg: de spreekwoorden zeggen mij dan weer niet veel


			
				Frestons spreekwoorden said:
			
		

> 0) dat klopt als een bus
> 1) Een hoop geschreeuw maar weinig wol, sprak de dwaas, en schoor zijn varkens.
> 2) Alle beetjes helpen, sprak de schipper, en hij gooide zijn wijf overboord.


o) Een contaminatie, een doorn in het oog dus van onze taalpuristen. De oorspronkelijke uitdrukkingen zijn: Dat sluit als een bus | Dat klopt als een zwerende vinger.
Beiden beamen de juistheid van de stelling waar zij een reactie op zijn.

De andere twee zijn 'andermansspreuken'; in Vlaanderen bekend als 'zeispreuken'. Ze worden niet veel meer gebruikt, althans in Holland ;-)
1) Er is een hoop ophef, maar het heeft weinig om het lijf.
2) Alle beetjes helpen, ongeacht wat.

Dus, in dat licht beschouwd, zijn onze taalpuristen dan mensen die een hoop herrie maken maar verder geen enkele invloed hebben, óf zijn zij juist nuttig omdat zij een tegengeluid laten horen? Taalgebruik a la 'Benchmarken in de Gezondheidszorg' is inderdaad iets waar ik mij aan erger. Maar dat is geen dagelijks taalgebruik, dat is managementjargon. Ik hoor de klanten in de supermarkt nog niet over de 'investment return' van het duurdere merk, maar wel over of het lekkerder is.

Wat dat betreft onderschrijf ik de moppertirade van Tetabiakti van harte. Oernederlands? Brrrrrrr. Zinloze pseudo-Engelse kretologie? Ook brrrrrrrr. Je kan je er druk om maken, maar of je dan zinvol bezig bent vraag ik mij af:
"You can't always have your sin", sprak de dwaas, en liet zijn zongebruinde tanden zien :-D


----------



## Tao

Tetabiakti said:


> _May I thank your cock for the lovely dinner? _


Hahahah! 

Ik heb niet veel toe te voegen op het moment (maar misschien later wel). Tetabiakti heeft het ongeveer voor me opgesomd.


----------



## Tetabiakti

HKK said:


> Maar tegelijk hebben conservatieve talen als literair Arabisch en IJslands hun eigen soort magie.


 
Interessante voorbeelden. Klopt het trouwens dat het literair Arabisch maar door een zeer klein deel van de Arabische bevolking verstaan en gelezen wordt?

Toevallig zat ik vandaag in de bus nog aan deze discussie te denken. Tijdens mijn studie culturele antropologie, die inmiddels alweer twintig jaar achter me ligt, heb ik enkele colleges sociolinguïstiek gevolgd. Uiteraard kan ik me de inhoud van de colleges niet helemaal meer voor de geest halen, maar ik weet wel dat ik het een uitermate boeiend vak vond. Taal en cultuur hebben alles met elkaar te maken, en in sommige samenlevingen maakt de taal een andere ontwikkeling door dan in andere. De sociale verhoudingen binnen een bepaalde gemeenschap worden vaak in de taal weerspiegeld en dat vind ik een _uitermate _interessant gegeven. 

Ook vind ik het heel boeiend om te zien hoe er binnen één taalgebied zo'n grote variatie kan bestaan. Nederland en België liggen op een steenworp afstand van elkaar en toch zijn er aantoonbare verschillen op het gebied van vocabulaire, uitspraak en zinsbouw. Daarnaast kent Nederland natuurlijk verschillende streekdialecten, hoe dat in België precies zit weet ik niet. En wat de invloed van de migranten betreft, bij ons hebben bijvoorbeeld de Indische Nederlanders nogal wat sporen achtergelaten al dreigen die woorden inmiddels alweer in de vergetelheid te raken. Hetzelfde geldt voor alle jiddische uitdrukkingen die vroeger vooral in Amsterdam en omstreken zo gebruikelijk waren. Hoe zit dat eigenlijk in België, Antwerpen heeft toch nog steeds een grote (orthodox)-joodse gemeenschap?

Van het fenomeen 'tussentaal' had ik nog nooit gehoord, daarover lees ik nu voor het eerst op dit forum! (Ik vind WordReference trouwens fantastisch, maar dit terzijde. ) Spreektaal is natuurlijk altijd iets anders dan schrijftaal of A(B)N, en we 'bezondigen' er ons allemaal aan.  Een uitdrukking als 'het ziet er niet uit!' mag grammaticaal dan een onmogelijke constructie zijn, maar ik gebruik 'm lekker toch!

Ons accent schijnt trouwens met de komst van elke nieuwe generatie weer iets te veranderen. Als ik oude Polygoonjournaals zie, valt me op hoe super-supernetjes de nieuwslezers toen praatten, althans naar huidige maatstaven.

En dan nog even dit:

http://www.brabantsdagblad.nl/regios/tilburg/article1451305.ece

We worden er niet toleranter op...


----------



## Tetabiakti

Freston said:


> Wat dat betreft onderschrijf ik de moppertirade van Tetabiakti van harte. Oernederlands? Brrrrrrr. Zinloze pseudo-Engelse kretologie? Ook brrrrrrrr. Je kan je er druk om maken, maar of je dan zinvol bezig bent vraag ik mij af:
> "You can't always have your sin", sprak de dwaas, en liet zijn zongebruinde tanden zien :-D


 
Af en toe vind ik het gewoon leuk om lekker te spuien en dingen van me af te schrijven, heerlijk! 

Wat dat pseudo-Engels oftewel Dunglish betreft, mijn grote bezwaar ertegen is dat het heel erg verwarrend kan werken, en dan gaat het niet alleen maar om het foutieve samentrekken van woorden. Ik heb er echt een hartgrondige hekel aan omdat het zo ongemerkt je eigen Engels kan binnensluipen als je niet oppast. Er liggen heel veel 'false friends' op de loer en vaak hebben we zoveel vertrouwen in ons eigen kunnen dat we maar lukraak aan het vertalen slaan zonder te verifiëren of het allemaal wel echt klopt. 

Er bestaat zelfs al een website, gewijd aan het fenomeen Dunglish:

http://www.dunglish.nl/

Maar sommige staaltjes van Dunglish zou ik toch wel een soort beschermde status willen geven, gewoon omdat het bij de wilde spinnen af is: 

http://www.dunglish.nl/?p=73


----------



## HKK

Tetabiakti said:


> Interessante voorbeelden. Klopt het trouwens dat het literair Arabisch maar door een zeer klein deel van de Arabische bevolking verstaan en gelezen wordt?



Dank u  literair Arabisch is onder andere de taal van de tv-journaals en kranten en tijdschriften. Dus de mensen die kunnen lezen en schrijven, hebben sowieso ook tot op een zeker niveau kennis van het MSA (Modern Standaard Arabisch). Maar in het MSA een brood gaan kopen zou je wel rare blikken kunnen opleveren. Een lot waar ik en mijn mede-arabisten voor tekenen  De vraag is ook of mensen kunnen antwoorden. Voor de meeste (lezende) Arabieren zal de kennis aan de passieve kant zijn.

Dit echter geheel terzijde


----------

